# Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2006)

Ab hier könnt Ihr wieder Fotos einstellen, für den Monat März.
Gleiche Bedingungen wie *hier*


----------



## Dorschi (2. März 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

Gibt es denn schon einen Gewinner im Februar?


----------



## käptn iglo (3. März 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

hat der rob welcher in afrika war eigentlich sien bild angemeldet? finde den kleinen nerver echt spitze


----------



## MelaS72 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn schon einen Gewinner im Februar?


guckst du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1063583&postcount=78


----------



## nikmark (3. März 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

Na dann will ich doch mal meinen hoffnungsvollen Nachwuchs vorstellen.
20er Haken, eine Made aber für ihn der Fisch des Lebens #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (5. März 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

Immer langsam anfangen. wie will man sich denn noch steigern, wenn man mit 3 jahren schon den teichältesten in die kamera halten würde:m ..

Ich habe vor monaten eine rolle für einen beitrag im magazin gewonnen#6 
nur leider bis zum heutigen tage nicht erhalten     aber man soll die hoffnung ja nie aufgeben,-....:g 

gruß robert#t


----------



## Skorpion (5. März 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Gleiche Bedingungen wie *hier*


In dem verlinkten Thread hat Thomas im ersten Post ein Link zu den näheren Erläuterungen im Magazin reingestellt. Leider kann ich da keine Erläuterungen finden|kopfkrat
Werde ich langsam blind |uhoh: |supergri Erbitte um Hilfe#4 |rolleyes
Hier ist der Link: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=januar06_fotowettbewerb

Und wenn wir schon beim Magazin sind: Wie finde ich die anderen Ausgaben des Magazins z.b. Januar#t

THX


----------



## Makreli (25. März 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

Ich blicke gerade nit durch!ich weiß nur nicht warum!


----------



## feedex (25. März 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Ich blicke gerade nit durch!ich weiß nur nicht warum!



Ja, das kenne ich auch...immer dieser Alkohol!
:q


----------



## Coasthunter (26. März 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

Hier ein Foto von Carassius, der voller Stolz seinen kapitalen Stichling in die Kamera hält. Bin leider erst jetzt über diesen Thread gestolpert, sonst hätte ich schon öfters was von Carassius und seinen Fängen reingestellt. In der Diziplin"wer fängt den kleinsten", ist er einfach nicht zu schlagen. :q :q


----------



## MelaS72 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

ich vermisse hier Fotos von eurem "kleinsten Fang" im März! Habt ihr gedacht, es wäre eine einmalige Angelegenheit?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> In der Diziplin"wer fängt den kleinsten", ist er einfach nicht zu schlagen.


Bei dem Kommentar kann man sich ja fast naß machen. Aber das ist ein Spitzenfänger für diesen Thread! #6 |supergri


----------



## vertikal (31. März 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

Hallo Freunde,

letzte Chance, den Wettbewerb im Monat März zu gewinnen!!!
Ein paar von euch werden doch dem schlechten Wetter zum Trotz geangelt haben. Oder sind etwa nur Dicke gefangen worden?

Geniert euch nicht und lasst uns teilhaben an euren Erfolgen!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. März 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

Is zwar schon ein großer von den kleienn aber den will ich noch schnell zum besten geben: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=41858&d=1143833326




Achja wenn ich gewonnen haben mich dann bitte mit ner PN verständigen. Danke


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

and the winner is............Carassius#r #6 hatte früher auch in so einem Vorfluter an einem Wurmbündel 3-4 dreistachlige-Stichis miteinmal.War oft lästig...aber seit dem dort Barsche ein Zuhause fanden und sich explosionsartig vermehrten,is dort pumpe und kein Stichi mehr zu sehen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

So dann macht mal für April son Thema auf. Ich hab doch tatsächlich meinen kleinsten Dorsch aller Zeiten im Fotoalbum gefunden #6#6#6!


----------



## vertikal (1. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

Hallo Freunde,

der März ist gelaufen und damit der Gewinner des Monats im Wettbewerb 

*"Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch" 
*
auszurufen. 

So richtig viel angeln waren wir aufgrund des bescheidenen Wetters ja wohl alle nicht, und wie's aussieht wurden die wenigen unverzagten unter uns Anglern fast alle mit großen Fischen belohnt.

Aber eben nur fast, denn den ein oder anderen kleinen Fisch gab's ja doch wieder zu bestaunen. Nach reiflicher Überlegung (ob's was genützt hat, müssen andere entscheiden) bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, folgenden Sportsfreund zum Monatssieger zu küren:
(Dabei hat insbesonders der stilistisch einwandfrei durchgeführte Zwei-Finger-Schwanzwurzel-Griff des angehenden Könners zum Sieg beigetragen).


And The Winner is:



*N I K M A R K*


mit dem Starfoto seines erfolgreich angelnden Sohnemannes!!!

Gratuliere.

P.S.: Von wem hat er das bloss gelernt, Markus kommt ja als überzeugter Nichtfänger eher nicht in Frage; achja, da gibbet ja noch den erfolgreichen Großvater, alles klar.:q


----------



## nikmark (1. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

Ja,
da möchte ich mich doch herzlichst im Namen meines Sohnes bedanken und ihm gleichzeitig die Meriten überlassen. 

Der Gewinner ist somit nicht meinereiner, sondern 


Jan-Ole​

Heute, den ganzen Nachmittag über hat er, bei den grauenhaften Regen bei uns,
seine Angel haben wollen und geübt (Es ist so ein Ding mit Metallhülse als Steckverbindung. Uralt ! )= . Wir haben einen hakenlosen, flachlaufenden Wobbler, da man ja im Wohnzimmer nicht so tief kommt, gewählt #6 
Leider waren die Fänge ausgeblieben und wir haben uns dann "Lauras Stern" auf DVD angeguckt.

Auf Die P.S. - Meldung von Vertikal kann ich leider nur die Evolutionstheorie heranziehen. Eine Generation wird immer übersprungen und die bin halt ich !

Danke nochmals (ich habe es dem Kleinen gerade erzählt und es war für ihn wirklich der Fisch des Lebens)

Nikmark


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

Meinen Glückwunsch! :q


----------



## MelaS72 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Markus, zu diesem Naturtalent!


----------



## Pikeo (1. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

Glückwunsch nikmark auch von mir. |schild-g 

Diesmal hat ja wirklich das schönste bild vom kleinsten fisch gewonnen und nicht das bild von “ am brutalsten ums leben gekommen fisch “ wie im letzten Monat. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran das diesen Monat so viel los war.#c


----------



## nikmark (1. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

Auch auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole,
der Titel gehört nicht mir sondern Jan-Ole !
Er kann halt nur noch nicht lesen und schreiben. Dafür ist aber wie sein Opa ein guter Angler. An diesen Tag hat er 12 Fische gefangen und ich 2 :c 

Danke

Nikmark


----------



## MelaS72 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

Lieber Jan-Ole,

Papa wird dir das morgen früh vorlesen, da ich denke, dass du um diese Uhrzeit schon längst im Bett liegst und von grossen Fischen träumst 

"Herzlichen Glückwunsch" 
Dein Papa hat ein Foto von dir eingestellt und ich denke mir mal, dass er dir das gezeigt und vorgelesen hat. 

DU hast gewonnen!!! |schild-g |schild-g


----------



## Pikeo (1. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

Okay ehre wem ehre gebührt . Glückwunsch Jan-Ole!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe März*

So, sorry dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde, war drei Wochen krank und bin gerade alles am aufarbeiten.

Das war ja ne wirklich schwache Beteiligung nach dem sehr starken Start.
Da hoffe ich doch, dass im folgenden Monat (wenn vielleicht auch wieder mehr angeln gehen) dann ein paar Bilder mehr kommen.

Hiermit wird dieser Thread geschlossen, der nächste für den April aufgemacht.

Die Gewinner bitte direkt bei Mela melden, damit sie Ihr graviertes Glas bekommen.

Und hier gehts weiter mit dem April>>


----------

